# Top Tube Cable Guides?



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

Has anyone stripped an old (mid-80s) Cdale frame down?
How are the cable guides on the top tube attached, how did you detach them, and how did you reattach them?
TIA
-Eric


----------

